# Please help, is Murphy underweight?



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

My Murphy was 7 months old on the 14th of March. He weighs just a touch under 7 lbs. After reading so many posts from others I am wondering if it is normal for a 7 month Hav to be so light. If anyone can give their perspective I would appreciate it!

Holly & Murphy Moe


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dasher pretty much did a pound a month until about 8 months, he slowed down quite a bit. At 16 months he is 9.8lbs (he did get up to 10.2 at one point!) I don't think that is underweight. Has your vet or your breeder gone over him. Some say Dasher feels thin but he is constantly happy and moving around. He eats way better than my girls but he is what he is... Dashing all over the place!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

My Beamer was 7lbs at 7 months.. Havs come in all different sized and weights.. and even shapes!! lol

Ryan


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

My Bella is only 9 pounds and she is fullgrown. Zoey her littermate is 13 pounds. I would go more by feel than weight. Are the ribs or hips protuding? Bella has what I call bird bones while Zoey feels very solid. If you are really worried about it run Murhpy by the vets and ask one of the techs to weigh him. The tech will let you know whether or not they think he is underweight.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok, Seamus to 9.2 lbs full grown (he is 2.5 years ols) Finster is 7.8lbs at 8 months, parents and grand parents did not reach 11 lbs so I'm not concerned. They may be little but they are MIGHTY!!! That's the way I look at it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero is 16 months today and weights 11.4 lbs. At 5 months he weighted 6.6 lbs. I think some gain slowly and some gain faster and then stop.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's input. Murphy acts so healthy and is quite a curious little guy. My vet is in the next shopping strip from me so it is easy to pop by but I have a shipping scale at my company so he is always weighed on the same scale. He was just in for his neutering last month and they did a blood panel and everything came back normal. i guess he is just going to be on the small side and I am fine with that. Thanks again everyone!!!

Holly & Murphy Moe


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Yes, when Holly tells me what Murphy weighs, I always ask if that is the vet's weight or Murphy's shipping weight!!arty:*


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Ryan,

Beamer is adorable!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Lulu will be 2 next month and weighs 7.2 lbs. She is a healthy, spunky little bombshell. 
Carole


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori is a small healthy one, too. She's 21 mos. and weighs 7.8 lbs.


----------



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

My Sasha weighed 5lbs at 5 months so I think he is right on track! He is sooooooo adorable!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter is a year old and 9 pounds, the vet says he's very healthy! Murphy is around 4 pounds at 3 months so he may be bigger. These guys come in such different sizes!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't think you can tell by other Hav's they are all so different and have different eating habits too. You could try throwing in some "extra" treats here and there, maybe some meat with some fat on it. Did you see Murphy's parents? Do you know what their weight was? 

My Baloo weighs 12.4 lbs currently at 7 months...he is getting big and here I was worried he was too small. I kept feeling for his ribs and could feel them, but I guess he must have some muscle and fat there because he is above average I would say for 7 months.

Good luck fattening Murphy up...I am sure he won't complain LOL!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeeks, makes me wonder if my 2 will be huge. Evye is 6 months and weighs 8.4. Bentley will be 4 months in 4 more days and weighs 7.2.


----------

